# Meu nome/O meu nome



## mada34

Hi everyone,

I'm leaving for Brazil in a few weeks to teach English, despite only speaking Spanish and English, and am running into some trouble with teaching myself the basics. The biggest question I have is about the possessive: should I say "O meu nome e' ____" or "Meu nome e'___"? I've read both, but I don't know what is considered more natural in everyday speech (I'm going to Southern Brazil, for what it's worth).

The same question applies for things like "Qual e' seu/o seu nome?"

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## LuizLeitao

The omission of the pronoun is a natural characteristic of the Portuguese language. Thus, you can either say "O meu nome é" or just "Meu nome é".

This may seem strange for English-speakers, but in Portuguese the pronoun suppression occurs very often: (Eu) gosto de você. (I like you) (Eu) Adoro sorvete (I love ice-cream).I mean, the pronoun can be used, but it sounds much more natural not to use it — in most cases.


----------



## celso8

LuizLeitao said:


> The omission of the pronoun is a natural characteristic of the Portuguese language. Thus, you can either say "O meu nome é" or just "Meu nome é".
> 
> This may seem strange for English-speakers, but in Portuguese the pronoun suppression occurs very often: (Eu) gosto de você. (I like you) (Eu) Adoro sorvete (I love ice-cream).I mean, the pronoun can be used, but it sounds much more natural not to use it — in most cases.





Luis,


O assunto trata da omissão do artigo, não do pronome !!!


----------



## LuizLeitao

*Celso8*, você tem razão!  Shame on me! 

So, Mada 34, although I made kind of a mess here in this explanation, but being the pronoun omission a fact, the lack of the article "O", "A'" that you mentioned is natural in the Portuguese language. You can either say "O meu pai, or just "meu pai", and so on...


----------



## Ruca

LuizLeitao said:


> *Celso8*, você tem razão!  Shame on me!
> 
> So, Mada 34, although I made kind of a mess here in this explanation, but being the pronoun omission a fact, the lack of the article "O", "A'" that you mentioned is natural in the Portuguese language. You can either say "O meu pai, or just "meu pai", and so on...




Hello,

In Portugal only "O meu pai" is used. The lack of the article would sound quite weird in modern European Portugueses (although I don't think it could be regarded as an error).


----------



## Hagafiero

In spoken language in Brazil, I think "o meu pai" is more common too, except in the beggining of the sentence. "Meu pai" is more common in written language than in the spoken variety.


----------



## englishmania

In Portugal, you must use the article O meu pai. If you say Meu pai, people will probably think you're Brazilian.


----------



## LuizLeitao

Essa eu não sabia, Englishmania.


----------



## Denis555

englishmania said:


> In Portugal, you must use the article O meu pai. If you say Meu pai, people will probably think you're Brazilian.


Or people will think that you're Camões...

From Os Lusíadas:
*meu*_ 19_
_1                      _ conhecido Por um pregão do ninho     *  meu*  paterno. Ouvi: vereis o _         - Canto Primeiro.76_
_2                      _ o fado favoreça Outrem, por quem     *  meu*  nome se escureça? _             - Canto Primeiro.593_
_3                          _ que fui mofina. "Este povo que é     *  meu* , por quem derramo _            - Canto Segundo.313_
_4                _ pois que o amo, Sendo tu tanto contra     *  meu*  desejo! Por ele a ti _              - Canto Segundo.316_
_5                            _ leais em si desfaça, Só porque a     *  meu*  desejo satisfaça. _                 - Canto Segundo.696_
_6                       _ como soe. Põe tu, Ninfa, em efeito     *  meu*  desejo, Como merece a _          - Canto Terceiro.9_
_7                    _ só estes adversários) Mas quantos a     *  meu*  Rei forem contrários. _            - Canto Quarto.152_
_8                        _ cobiçoso de honra e fama, O caro     *  meu*  irmão Paulo da _                      - Canto Quarto.648_
_9                     _ vereis cada ano, Se é verdade o que     *  meu*  juízo alcança, _                         - Canto Quinto.350_
_10                 _ e negro fado os chama Neste terreno     *  meu* , que duro e irado Os _              - Canto Quinto.366_
_11                    _ toda a Africana costa acabo Neste     *  meu*  nunca visto _                             - Canto Quinto.398_
_12                        _ alcançá-la Pela grandeza feia de     *  meu*  gesto, Determinei por _            - Canto Quinto.418_
_13                        _ inundo, onde não visse Quem de     *  meu*  pranto e de meu mal _             - Canto Quinto.456_
_14                  _ não visse Quem de meu pranto e de     *  meu*  mal se risse, -"Eram já _          - Canto Quinto.456_
_15                      _ a fraca geração Que dum vassalo     *  meu*  o nome toma, Com _                  - Canto Sexto.234_
_16               _ "Ó gente, que a natura Vizinha fez de     *  meu*  paterno ninho, Que _                - Canto Sétimo.233_
_17                     _ que é gente lá de Espanha, Onde o     *  meu*  ninho e o Sol no mar _             - Canto Sétimo.543_
_18                   _ me ajudais, hei grande medo Que o     *  meu*  fraco batel se alague _             - Canto Sétimo.623_
_19                    _ já foram homens de alta sorte, Em     *  meu*  Reino sereis _                             - Canto Oitavo.500_

*meus*_ 17_
_1                     _ Afonsos, e o terceiro. Nem deixarão     *  meus*  versos esquecidos _             - Canto Primeiro.105_
_2                   _ ao novo atrevimento, Para que estes     *  meus*  versos vossos sejam; _        - Canto Primeiro.140_
_3                   _ história, Mas mandas-me louvar dos     *  meus*  a glória. "Que _                        - Canto Terceiro.24_
_4                _ se costuma e se deseja; Mas louvar os     *  meus*  próprios, arreceio _                 - Canto Terceiro.27_
_5                    _ resistirei ao jugo alheio. -"Eu só com     *  meus*  vassalos, e com esta _            - Canto Quarto.145_
_6                      _ de dúvida e receio, Que apenas nos     *  meus*  olhos ponho o freio. _            - Canto Quarto.696_
_7                   _ parte do mundo mais secreta. Eis, de     *  meus*  companheiros _                       - Canto Quinto.213_
_8                            _ términos quebrantas, E navegar     *  meus*  longos mares ousas, _             - Canto Quinto.326_
_9                      _ mal se risse, -"Eram já neste tempo     *  meus*  irmãos Vencidos e _                - Canto Quinto.457_
_10                        _ mãos, Eu, que chorando andava     *  meus*  desgostos, Comecei a _          - Canto Quinto.462_
_11                _ Comecei a sentir do fado inimigo Por     *  meus*  atrevimentos o castigo._        - Canto Quinto.464_
_12               _ que levaram. Mas como nunca enfim     *  meus*  companheiros Palavra _        - Canto Quinto.509_
_13                   _ já fugi, Buscando algum remédio a     *  meus*  pesares, Por ver o _                    - Canto Sexto.266_
_14                  _ trouxessem, No qual me instituíram     *  meus*  parentes, Sucedeu _                - Canto Sétimo.259_
_15                   _ do mundo o regimento, O que entre     *  meus*  antigos é vulgado _                 - Canto Sétimo.548_
_16                   _ eu cantando andava Tal prémio de     *  meus*  versos me tornassem: _          - Canto Sétimo.643_
_17                       _ tanto imitam as antigas Obras de     *  meus*  Romanos, me ofereço _           - Canto Nono.302

_http://www.citi.pt/ciberforma/ana_paulos/ficheiros/lusiadas.pdf_
----------------

So, as we can see, Brazilian Portuguese retains both possibilities as legitimate as it once was in Portugal. _


----------



## J. Bailica

Denis555 said:


> Or people will think that you're Camões...
> 
> From Os Lusíadas:
> *meu*_ 19_
> _1 _conhecido Por um pregão do ninho *meu* paterno. Ouvi: vereis o _- Canto Primeiro.76_
> _2 _o fado favoreça Outrem, por quem *meu* nome se escureça? _- Canto Primeiro.593_
> _3 _que fui mofina. "Este povo que é *meu* , por quem derramo _- Canto Segundo.313_
> _4 _pois que o amo, Sendo tu tanto contra *meu* desejo! Por ele a ti _- Canto Segundo.316_
> _5 _leais em si desfaça, Só porque a *meu* desejo satisfaça. _- Canto Segundo.696_
> _6 _como soe. Põe tu, Ninfa, em efeito *meu* desejo, Como merece a _- Canto Terceiro.9_
> _7 _só estes adversários) Mas quantos a *meu* Rei forem contrários. _- Canto Quarto.152_
> _8 _cobiçoso de honra e fama, O caro *meu* irmão Paulo da _- Canto Quarto.648_
> _9 _vereis cada ano, Se é verdade o que *meu* juízo alcança, _- Canto Quinto.350_
> _10 _e negro fado os chama Neste terreno *meu* , que duro e irado Os _- Canto Quinto.366_
> _11 _toda a Africana costa acabo Neste *meu* nunca visto _- Canto Quinto.398_
> _12 _alcançá-la Pela grandeza feia de *meu* gesto, Determinei por _- Canto Quinto.418_
> _13 _inundo, onde não visse Quem de *meu* pranto e de meu mal _- Canto Quinto.456_
> _14 _não visse Quem de meu pranto e de *meu* mal se risse, -"Eram já _- Canto Quinto.456_
> _15 _a fraca geração Que dum vassalo *meu* o nome toma, Com _- Canto Sexto.234_
> _16 _"Ó gente, que a natura Vizinha fez de *meu* paterno ninho, Que _- Canto Sétimo.233_
> _17 _que é gente lá de Espanha, Onde o *meu* ninho e o Sol no mar _- Canto Sétimo.543_
> _18 _me ajudais, hei grande medo Que o *meu* fraco batel se alague _- Canto Sétimo.623_
> _19 _já foram homens de alta sorte, Em *meu* Reino sereis _- Canto Oitavo.500_
> 
> *meus*_ 17_
> _1 _Afonsos, e o terceiro. Nem deixarão *meus* versos esquecidos _- Canto Primeiro.105_
> _2 _ao novo atrevimento, Para que estes *meus* versos vossos sejam; _- Canto Primeiro.140_
> _3 _história, Mas mandas-me louvar dos *meus* a glória. "Que _- Canto Terceiro.24_
> _4 _se costuma e se deseja; Mas louvar os *meus* próprios, arreceio _- Canto Terceiro.27_
> _5 _resistirei ao jugo alheio. -"Eu só com *meus* vassalos, e com esta _- Canto Quarto.145_
> _6 _de dúvida e receio, Que apenas nos *meus* olhos ponho o freio. _- Canto Quarto.696_
> _7 _parte do mundo mais secreta. Eis, de *meus* companheiros _- Canto Quinto.213_
> _8 _términos quebrantas, E navegar *meus* longos mares ousas, _- Canto Quinto.326_
> _9 _mal se risse, -"Eram já neste tempo *meus* irmãos Vencidos e _- Canto Quinto.457_
> _10 _mãos, Eu, que chorando andava *meus* desgostos, Comecei a _- Canto Quinto.462_
> _11 _Comecei a sentir do fado inimigo Por *meus* atrevimentos o castigo._ - Canto Quinto.464_
> _12 _que levaram. Mas como nunca enfim *meus* companheiros Palavra _- Canto Quinto.509_
> _13 _já fugi, Buscando algum remédio a *meus* pesares, Por ver o _- Canto Sexto.266_
> _14 _trouxessem, No qual me instituíram *meus* parentes, Sucedeu _- Canto Sétimo.259_
> _15 _do mundo o regimento, O que entre *meus* antigos é vulgado _- Canto Sétimo.548_
> _16 _eu cantando andava Tal prémio de *meus* versos me tornassem: _- Canto Sétimo.643_
> _17 _tanto imitam as antigas Obras de *meus* Romanos, me ofereço _- Canto Nono.302
> 
> _http://www.citi.pt/ciberforma/ana_paulos/ficheiros/lusiadas.pdf_
> ----------------
> 
> So, as we can see, Brazilian Portuguese retains both possibilities as legitimate as it once was in Portugal. _



Sim, tem razão Denis. E nem é preciso invocar Camões. A omissão do artigo pode encontrar-se em textos de «há quinze dias atrás» (40 ou 50 anos, vá, parece-me). Penso até que era considerado mais 'erudito' escrever ou mesmo falar assim. 
De qualquer modo, esse fenómeno é pouco comum nos nossos dias.


----------



## Vanda

Denis, você arrasa, menino!


----------



## LuizLeitao

Eita, Denis! Matou a cobra e mostrou o pau!


----------



## englishmania

Sim, é verdade que em português antigo ou literário se pode encontrar a omissão do artigo, mas no dia-a-dia ninguém omite o artigo em Portugal.


----------



## Carfer

englishmania said:


> Sim, é verdade que em português antigo ou literário se pode encontrar a omissão do artigo, mas no dia-a-dia ninguém omite o artigo em Portugal.



Efectivamente, embora, mesmo modernamente, ainda vá havendo quem o omita em textos sem pretensões literárias mas em que está presente formalidade ou respeito. Por exemplo: _'Disse a seu pai que...'_ implica menor familiaridade do que _'Disse ao seu pai que...'. _


----------



## Tegs

I just want to check I understood this correctly. In Brazilian Portuguese, it's ok to omit both the article and the pronoun, right? How do I know when I can or can't omit the article? 

Also, would you say it's more natural to omit the pronoun than to include it? For example, "estou cansada" instead of "eu estou cansada"?


----------



## Vanda

Ouch, difficult question, TEgs. I mean: when to omit the article. Can't think of an explanation now.
Omitting the pronoun? Always, whenever you want. The verb conjugation shows which person is speaking or whom you mean. 
An example:
estou cansada (eu)
Está cansada (ela), mas está cansado (ele).
Estamos cansados (nós); estão cansados (eles); estão cansadas (elas)


----------



## Tegs

Ok, great! It's the same in Spanish and Italian, so for me it's actually a bit weird to add a pronoun - yipee! I'm glad I can leave it out  (No worries about the other question - I realise it's an awkward one. I'll come back to it when I have a specific phrase in mind)


----------



## Vanda

Teguita, aqui nestas discussões você terá vários exemplos de usos e omissões de artigos:
Discussões no Fórum com a(s) palavra(s) 'uso do artigo' no título:
o uso do artigo "o" quando o género é indefinido
uso do artigo
Uso do artigo com nomes de estados, cidades
Uso do artigo: O espanhol/espanhol
uso e omissão do artigo em várias situações


----------



## Tegs

Obrigada Vanda!!


----------



## mada34

Wow, thank you for all the replies--muito obrigado a todos!

Assim, em suma, é normal ver-o (ou seja, ouvir no jargão popular) de alguma forma, e só depende da localização? Posso dizer: "qual e o seu nome?" o "qual e seu nome" y é bem compreendida?

(para esclarecer, eu estou falando no sul do Brasil)


----------



## ZangiefZangado

Tem outras questões que envolvem o par de línguas Português - Inglês que eu posso relembrar aqui.

Em inglês, sempre se diz o possessivo e a parte do corpo "my arm/ his legs / her eyes"
Em português do Brasil, o mais comum é sempre omitir.
"Levantei os braços" - raramente se usa "Levantei [os] meus braços"
"Ele quebrou a perna" - raramente se usa "Ele quebrou sua perna [ou ele quebrou a perna dele]"
"Elas cortaram o cabelo" - que seria um absurdo se fosse: "Elas cortaram os cabelos delas"


----------



## anaczz

mada34 said:


> Wow, thank you for all the replies--muito obrigado a todos!
> 
> Assim, em suma, é normal ver (ou seja, ouvir no jargão popular) de alguma forma, e só depende da localização? Posso dizer: "qual é o seu nome?" o "qual é seu nome" e ser bem compreendida?
> 
> (para esclarecer, eu estou falando no sul do Brasil)


Sim, de qualquer forma será compreendida e ninguém irá estranhar.


----------



## Ruca

ZangiefZangado said:


> Tem outras questões que envolvem o par de línguas Português - Inglês que eu posso relembrar aqui.
> 
> Em inglês, sempre se diz o possessivo e a parte do corpo "my arm/ his legs / her eyes"
> Em português do Brasil, o mais comum é sempre omitir.
> "Levantei os braços" - raramente se usa "Levantei [os] meus braços"
> "Ele quebrou a perna" - raramente se usa "Ele quebrou sua perna [ou ele quebrou a perna dele]"
> "Elas cortaram o cabelo" - que seria um absurdo se fosse: "Elas cortaram os cabelos delas"




Olá ZangiefZangado,

Em Portugal é exatamente igual. Nos exemplos que indicou, o normal é omitir o pronome possessivo.


----------

